# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  нужно добавить кнопку обратного звонка на все страницы сайта

## Имя_для_форума

Сайт сделан на Microsoft Office FrontPage 2003

нужно добавить кнопку обратного звонка на все страницы сайта http://2133790.ru/index.htm

раньше добавлял в какой-то файл - и в нём отражалось на всех страницах

Какой файл нужно подправить?

----------


## m0r0z1k

А какие файлы есть?

----------

